
I'm leaving Seattle for Texas so my employees can be free - ejstronge
https://www.wsj.com/articles/im-leaving-seattle-for-texas-so-my-employees-can-be-free-11593211124
======
nkurz
Unblocked: [http://archive.is/c4fkp](http://archive.is/c4fkp)

------
chmaynard
Rex Teams gets mixed reviews on Glassdoor. People who worked there complain
about below-average pay, hierarchical top-down management, deceptive vacation
policy, questionable mission statement. I'm wondering if Rex was under
pressure to reform his company culture and decided to move his growing
conglomerate to a more "friendly" environment.

